# RX1 confusion



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I have read and re-read the instructions, advanced instructions, and case senerios from Digitrax on transponding. I think I'm totaly confused because of the vesatility in wiring. I want sectional transponding. I am starting from the A rail output of the booster thru a PM42 (no AR) and going into the zone commons of the BDL168. Out of the BDL168 DSs through the RX1s to the A rail connections. The question is, should the wire run from the text side to the rail or the other way?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

For each transponding zone you want to set up,
a. Pass the zone common wire from the DCC booster’s Rail A (or
B) terminal through the center hole of an RX1 from the "nontext"​side and exit from the "text" side of the RX1 sensor


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

That is the zone instructions, I am doing sectional instead. I think it is as you say for sectional though. That is why I am not sure. It seems text side to rail is right for sectional whereas zone is non text side to the rail common. I have no common rail, only common 4 block common zones. See attached wiring diagram I made.
Change the ext to a xl file when you save as before opening.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

For sectional wiring you dont use RX1's the wiring is done direct to the BD168? Am I missing someing?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep I was missing something!


----------

